# WIP - Moebius "Space Clipper", from 2001-ASO



## Fernando Mureb

Hi folks.

While I am finishing my Moebius "The Voyager", I decided to kill my anxiety and start my Moebius "Space Clipper".


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Dry fit.*

Gaps to be addressed when puttying the kit.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Dry fit.*


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Dry fit and gaps to be addressed when puttying the kit.*


----------



## Fernando Mureb

It will be necessary to paint the interior in order to avoid light leakage (the kit will be lit).


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I'm gonna make the engine exhausts lighted. I don't understand why the film miniature have those kind of "turbine like intakes" into the exhausts. It doesn't make sence, for (IMHO) there shouldn't be any obstacle to the free flow of the exhaust gases that propel the spacecraft. Just the opinion of a layman.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Preparing to paint the interior*


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*And after paint the interior...*

I guess that one coat of silver in both halves of the wings will be suffice to prevent the light trespassing them after glued together.



As for the fuselage, I also applied a coat of flat black, because there will be 6 LEDs inside it, one (red) in the pilot cabin, two (warm white) in the passengers cabin and two (yellow) in the engine exhausts.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

In an attempt to give to the exhausts an appearance, say, dirty from the "gases of combustion", I applied a bit of matte black onto the lower silver, but I think I overdid it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I cutted and sanded the little holes on the engine exhausts (vents?) to enlarge the aperture.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

The two tubes that I glued on the back of the engine exhaust in order to apply LEDs showed to be too long to fit inside the fuselage. So, I had to shorten them off, cut the two plastic supports of the exhaust tubes and sand the inner side of the "vents".





Now everything fits properly.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I cut the ring that was blocking the scallops on the aft bulkhead and carved them a little bit to enlarge.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

In principle, my plans for this kit include the lighting of the cockpit with a 3mm red LED, the passenger cabin with warm white LED strip and the engine exhausts with two 3mm yellow LEDs.

I bought the Paragrafix photo etch and decal set which is on its way to Brazil.


----------



## Richard Baker

I notice you silvered the interior of the wings- any lighting plans there?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Richard Baker said:


> I notice you silvered the interior of the wings- any lighting plans there?


Hi Richard!

Hummm... maybe.  I am playing with the idea of use a lighthouse LED to make nav lights in the front end of the wings.

I did some tests and the LED fit in the space between the two halves of each wing. If I go ahead, I'll need to chop the inner parts of the ends of the wings (the two halves) to fit the LED.

The lower part mainly is thicker, probably to strengthen it, as seen in the image below.

I do not know, we'll see. Maybe it's too much work for such a simple model.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I gave the engine compartment same treatment to prevent light leakage.





The engine compartment will house the battery. So, I used scraps of plastic to make a mold to prevent the battery from getting shaking within the model.
I had to cut out some parts of the fuselage internal reinforcement.









As it turns out, there is enough internal space for battery and terminal.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I also cut off partially the socket of the pin located just behind the view port cockpi'st, on the ceiling. He partially obstructed the view towards the interior of cockpit.



BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Ok, I began with the electronics. This is the circuit to lighting the engine exhausts. I put a connector to make the linkage with the wire that comes from the circuit board inside the fuselage.











The loose wire will be connected to the the LED strip which I'm gonna use in lighting the passengers cabin.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I decided to fix a push button through the fuselage although this is an evident 2001-ASO canon violation. 

Well, this is a little model not the Moebius J2 or the PL TOS-E... and it seems that the arrangement ended up looking good, doesn't it?

It's like on of those billion "somethings" on the Falcon Millenium or Gallatica hulls. Oops... no offence, please. 

It's gonna be better painted white.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

This idea I borrowed from Steve123.





Time to instal the lighting circuit to the engine thrusters.


----------



## DCH10664

Looking Good Fernando ! Will be keeping up with your progress ! This is one of those models that has been around for awhile. And I've wanted to build one. But just never got around to it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks DCH10664.

For me, there are some models which I simply have to build. All models related to 2001 ASO are among them.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

This is the lighting circuit so far. I still have to soldering the led strip, when it arrives from the seller.









I realized that the square hole was too narrow to allow the connectors passed through it comfortably. So, I enlarged it a bit.

On the other hand, the battery weight proved to be to much to be sustained only by the firmness of the docking. In this way, I installed two magnets to make the coupling more secure.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Gluing the wings. I gave up from the idea of make nav lights.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Now, I have to wait for the Paragrafix photo etch set and, also, for the LED strip and connectors.

Thanks for visiting this thread. :wave:


----------



## kdaracal

I'll be watching this one closely. Very inventive work. 

Henry, at TSDS, included some extra light tape in an order I made over a year ago. I'll use that to light the passenger cabin. 

Perhaps I'll play with fiber optics to push some light to those wing tips, also. Wow. You are inspiring me to make this my next project! (After the US Capitol is done)

In any case, very nice work!!:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks for the kind words Kdaracal. :thumbsup:

There is, indeed, a net of inter-influence here in HT. For example, I was inspired by Steve123 on that kit.

The Orion, as well as the others ships from 2001 is a grail for me (a cheap one ). I hope one day I can afford buying the entire "fleet" from Captain Cardboard (Atomic City). 

By the way, the Skyhook Capitol kit will be a funny build doesn't it? :wave:


----------



## kdaracal

> _By the way, the Skyhook Capitol kit will be a funny build doesn't it? _


An easy five pieces after that hair-pulling nightmare Enterprise. 

Those gaps on th Orion are a surprise. I would have thought that would've fit better. A couple of 'em look difficult to get down into. Can't wait to see more, sir!


----------



## Griffworks

That's lookin' _really_ nice! It's a bit if a shame you feel that you have to do so much work to get it up to your standards, however not all Modelers suffer from Advanced Modelers Syndrome and have to have a 100% perfect representation in model form. Some of us are just cursed like that....


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kdaracal said:


> An easy five pieces after that hair-pulling nightmare Enterprise.
> 
> Those gaps on th Orion are a surprise. I would have thought that would've fit better. A couple of 'em look difficult to get down into. Can't wait to see more, sir!


Your enterprise is one of my references waiting for the day when I'm gonna have to face the elegant big lady. 

As for that gap, I read in another thread (I don't remember where) a suggestion to fill it in with a styrene strip complementing with putty. I'll try that.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Griffworks said:


> That's lookin' _really_ nice! It's a bit if a shame you feel that you have to do so much work to get it up to your standards, however not all Modelers suffer from Advanced Modelers Syndrome and have to have a 100% perfect representation in model form. Some of us are just cursed like that....


Thanks Griff!

Yeah, you can bet. I had to make a big effort not to lighting the wings' tips with nav lights. Maybe when I do it again. 

_Adendum: Not that I consider myself a master modeler, but even the common modellers can be fanatic, right?_ :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I received 1 meter of LED strip and several connectors. So, I finished the lighting circuit.



I assembled the circuit inside a half fuselage to make certain that everything will fit properly.





While I'm waiting for the photoetch kit I gonna see whether I can move forward on the painting job.


----------



## DCH10664

Looking forward to seeing the photoetch kit for this model. And seeing watch extra details it adds !


----------



## Fernando Mureb

DCH10664 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the photoetch kit for this model. And seeing watch extra details it adds !


Me too! I'm checking out my postal box 3 times every day.


----------



## robiwon

And why have I not visited this thread until now? I don't know, I'm sorry. I have to say I love this ship and you sir are doing an absolute amazing job on her! I built mine in a weekend just as an easy break from the Spinner. This build has now made me want to do another with lights and PE. Looking forward to the rest of the build!


----------



## DCH10664

It's not even my build, and I'm getting anxious about seeing it finished !  So I looked up the PE kit for this model to see what all it has. Seems like it's got a lot of goodies that should put this ship over the top.

I've never used one of these PE kits. But every time I see one used, it really puts the cherry on the sundae ! Whoever makes these PE kits really has an eye for adding style, flare, detail to a model. I got to try one someday !


----------



## Fernando Mureb

robiwon said:


> And why have I not visited this thread until now? I don't know, I'm sorry. I have to say I love this ship and you sir are doing an absolute amazing job on her! I built mine in a weekend just as an easy break from the Spinner. This build has now made me want to do another with lights and PE. Looking forward to the rest of the build!


Hey Robiwon!

Thank you for the encouragement. :thumbsup:

I never build a model straight from the box. My motto is: if you can complicate it, why simplify it?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

DCH10664 said:


> It's not even my build, and I'm getting anxious about seeing it finished !  So I looked up the PE kit for this model to see what all it has. Seems like it's got a lot of goodies that should put this ship over the top.
> 
> I've never used one of these PE kits. But every time I see one used, it really puts the cherry on the sundae ! Whoever makes these PE kits really has an eye for adding style, flare, detail to a model. I got to try one someday !


In fact, photoetch kits add a lot to the model. And the kits manufactured by Paul already established a quality standard.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Waiting for the photo etch kit.*

Gluing the engine compartment.



I gave a covering of Future on the transparent parts.



One of those belongs to the stand of the Moebius Voyager.



Getting rid from the seam lines.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Waiting for the photo etch kit, part II - The return of those who have not gone.*

Preparing to first coat of Tamiya primer.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Waiting for the photo etch kit, part III - The revenge of Mr Who-knows?*

A little "Mr Surfacer" to suppress the porosity that sometimes appears on the surface of the sanded putty.







I'll have to engrave those panels lines again.


----------



## Alien

Fantastic work as usual Fernando.

I have not built the Moebius kit, but I have built the old Airfix kit. (As inaccurate as it was.. Sigh!)
I did the same as you are doing and put a red LED to light up the cockpit. I used a couple of white suited model railway figures as pilots and they really stand out with that red illumination. 
I must have a crack at the Moebius kit. I built my Airfix one so long ago my scratch built cabin interior had to be lit with grain of wheat light bulbs as white LEDs where not available yet.

Alien


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hey Alien!

This is my first kit related to Kubrick's movie 2001 AEO. This aircraft is so elegant and beautiful... Right now I'm still dealing to job of eliminate the seam lines, keeping intact the panels lines.

I guess I'll have some pictures tomorrow. As for the photoetch set, I'm still waiting. Sometimes things take so long to get here!! It's not seller's fault, but the usual international shipping standards.


----------



## harristotle

This is a beautiful build, cannot wait to see the finishd product!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

harristotle said:


> This is a beautiful build, cannot wait to see the finishd product!


Thanks Harristotle!

No photoetch yet, but some progress in the paint job.

After the first coat of primer I had to sand the bottom of the engine compartment, apply more Mr Surfacer and sand it again.



The top seems ok!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Bellow, a sequence of images showing the filling of the gap between the wings and the fuselage.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

The Evergreen .010 styren strips were not enough to fill in the gap on the port side.

I had to dripping the glue on the wings and allow it to drain into the strips, so that the effect of capillarity made the glue filling the spaces along the edges without reaching the walls of the fuselage (I used it to fasten the strips).



So, I had to use putty.



Here the wings filled, sanded and primed. Still require some finishing.



The lateral seam lines vanished.


----------



## DCH10664

Looking really good ! Will be keeping my eye on your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle

That's a lot of work, but great job!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks. 

Not so much. Maybe the amount of pictures give a false impression.

Anyway, I will have some more pictures tonight and then there will be no options but wait for the pothoetch kit.


----------



## kdaracal

I admit I'm surprised at the size of the gaps needing fill. Hmmmm...food for thought. Thanks for the step-by-step.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

My pleasure, Sir. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Still waiting for the photoetch kit.

Poor postman. I guess now he must be going through the murky swamp of giant crocodiles. The worst is still to come, from the sea of terrible serpents to the valley of tyrannosaurs and the forest of cannibals pygmy, before arriving at Rio de Janeiro. :freak:


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando Mureb said:


> Still waiting for the photoetch kit.
> 
> Poor postman. I guess now he must be going through the murky swamp of giant crocodiles. The worst is still to come, from the sea serpents terrible to the valley of tyrannosaurs and the forest of pygmy cannibals, before arriving at Rio de Janeiro. :freak:


Ours is out of wack, too. Gotta wonder about gov. shutdown.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Just got cuaght up on this thread and you are doing a really nice job on it Fernando. I have the same kit in my stash. I look forward to seeing what she looks like once you get to installing the PE; assuming it (or the postman)doesn't get swallowed by a boa constrictor.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Trekkriffic said:


> Just got cuaght up on this thread and you are doing a really nice job on it Fernando. I have the same kit in my stash. I look forward to seeing what she looks like once you get to installing the PE; assuming it (or the postman)doesn't get swallowed by a boa constrictor.


Thanks! :lol:


----------



## starmanmm

Cool build... earlier on, you passed on the lighthouse leds... I have thought about using fiber optics to do the trick.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Yes, it was my intention building a nav lights circuit, but evidently FO would be much better. Anyway, to be in scale the light should be so tiny that I gave it up. Lazy guy...


----------



## robiwon

Just caught up on your thread as well. Very cool progress. Can't believe the PE has not come yet! Need....more...progress....!!

Any who, again outstanding work on this kit, very inspiring with all of your detailed step by step pictures and reports. This is a model of what a build thread should be! What kind of camera are you using to take your pictures with?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks buddy. Sometimes I'm afraid that I'm being too didactic to the medium level of skills of most of you guys here at HT. 

However, when I joined HT it was this kind of wip thread that help me the most, since I was (am) a re-beginner. So, basically I am trying to help others like me.

As for the camera, it is a simple, cheap, Kodak EasyShare M530. :wave:


----------



## Paulbo

STILL waiting on the PE? Who did you order it from?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Paulbo said:


> STILL waiting on the PE? Who did you order it from?


Hi Paul!

Thank you for your concern, but it wasn't seller's fault. I bought the set from Monster in Motion and they posted the package the day after the one I paid them.

It's can be a problem either with USPS or the Brazilian PS, or both (my guess is BPS - recently I am having problems like that with other international orders from around the world).


----------



## Paulbo

Phew! I thought maybe you had bought it from me - I checked and I didn't have a record so I was a little panicky.

My guess is that it's sitting in Brazilian customs - I've had items languish in their warehouses for over a month before finally being released to the postal delivery people.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

:woohoo:*F i n a l l y ! !*:woohoo:


----------



## starmanmm

I guess it walked there.

Glad you got it also.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Right now I'm working in my project of a diorama for the Moebius 1:24 Robot B9, but my intention is to taking a break to address the Orion. I began the robot to spent my time while waited for the PO. However, I never thought I would have enough time to go so far. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

After studying carefully Paul's etch set, I decided not to use part 4, because I want to show the model on the stand provided with the kit. Instead, I will cut a little piece of that part in the chape of kit part 14, which is slick and should have raised streaks.

Also, I noted that the pilots' cockpit allows the lighting of the control panel and walls controls. In my original circuit board, I had installed only one light (red) to the pilots' cockpit, but now I am considering installing three more wires to provide light to the front and lateral controls in the cabin.

In principle, I also intend to use free parts of the photo etch fret to provide raised details to the fuselage surface, using my reference pictures as guides.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Obviously, the first step would be the pilots' cockpit assembly, if I want to evaluate the room between the cockpit walls and the fuselage interior for accomodate two LEDs (one for each side). 

But in fact, prior to this I should choose the colors for the cockpit (and also for the passengers' cabin) and paint it before remove the etched parts from the fret.

So, lets search and study reference pictures from the movie.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Elaborate a paint scheme to such a tiny subject is not a big concern. I think that the few images below are enough to serve as reference.

I pick this one at Luxology Forums. It is a very beautifull image rendering from Daren R. Dochterman.



The rest are screencaps from the movie.







In short:

*Passengers Cabin*

Sidewalls, Ceiling and sub​​-ceilings - White;
Doors and walls front and aft (near the doors, except the white outline) - Medium Grey;
Seats - Black;
Hallway floor - Light Grey;
Floor under the seating rows and side elevation of the corridor - Red;
Stewardess - White;
Dr. Floyd - Dark Brown.​
*Pilots Cockpit*

Walls - White;
Seats - Black;
Consoles - Black;
Pilots - White.​


----------



## Fernando Mureb

___________Front side masked to be painted black. __________________________________Now painted.

 

___________Back side masked to be painted black. ______________Seats detached from the fret and parts masked to be painted white.

 

_________________________Done.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

As my grandmother always said, if you do not learn from your own mistakes, you're an idiot; if you learn, then you are smart; but, if you learn from the mistakes of others, then you are wise.

Well, today I discovered that I am very *smart *because:

1) I didn't clean my photo etch with thinner and soap; 
2) I didn't sand the bigger parts of my photo etch; 
3) I didn't prime my photo etch with a metal primer; and, 
4) I did paint the logo ribbing part before bend it to fit the fuselage. :freak:

Wow!! Not having researched before doing, made me fail four times and learn a lot!!  As you guys can see, I couldn't be more inteligent.


----------



## John P

Wow, you're almost as smart as me!


----------



## SteveR

Hopefully, we're all wise now! Thanks for taking the bullet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

John P said:


> Wow, you're almost as smart as me!





SteveR said:


> Hopefully, we're all wise now! Thanks for taking the bullet! :thumbsup:


:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Painting the opposite side of the figures and retouching the paint on the walls.



Floor and doors painted.





I applied Kristal Klear on the back of these panels in order to paint the "buttons".







I've never seen personally an Orion mounted, but I think it is unlikely that those small windows allow to view the details I'm having so much work to do.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

The delicacy and accuracy of these tiny photoetch are really impressive!! 

There are 36 passengers seats to bend plus the two pilots seats. :freak: 

I am planning on making seat belts for every seat. :tongue:


----------



## Fernando Mureb




----------



## Paulbo

Fantastic work, Fernando. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Paul (for the compliments and for the photo etch set).

And... hey, I'm joking about the seatbelts, uh!?


----------



## Paulbo

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks Paul (for the compliments and for the photo etch set).
> 
> And... hey, I'm joking about the seatbelts, uh!?


Slacker


----------



## Richard Baker

What about Heywood's floating pen?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Richard Baker said:


> What about Heywood's floating pen?


Hummm... do you remember its color?


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

When you mentioned seat belts, my first thought was, "And then we'll be reading updates from the asylum." 

I have this kit in shrinkwrap; I may have to buy the PE set for it. I'm currently working on a Trumpeter SA-2, but I've been itching to open that Orion.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> When you mentioned seat belts, my first thought was, "And then we'll be reading updates from the asylum."
> 
> I have this kit in shrinkwrap; I may have to buy the PE set for it. I'm currently working on a Trumpeter SA-2, but I've been itching to open that Orion.


LOL. Today, at 3:00 AM, when I finished my seat #36, a strange and subtly violent thought occurred to me (lugubrious musical theme): if Paul's didn't have invented this photo etch kit, I wouldn't have the idea of built it.


----------



## Paulbo

My subtle and cunning plan is finally revealed. ;-)


----------



## Fernando Mureb

OK!!

I painted the doors and glued them in place. Then, I bended and glued the roof and walls of the passengers compartments.

Also, I glued the passengers seats in the slots on the floor and the pilots figures on their seats.

Now I am addressing Dr. Floyd and the stewardess figures.

Pictures soon.


----------



## Paulbo

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK!!
> 
> I painted the doors and glued them in place. Then, I bended and glued the roof and walls of the passengers compartments.
> 
> Also, I glued the passengers seats in the slots on the floor and the pilots figures on their seats.
> 
> Now I am addressing Dr. Floyd and the stewardess figures.
> 
> Pictures soon.


The stewardess (oops, flight attendant) was my favorite part of this set to design. Spent many hours watching that sequence to pick the quintessential freefall look.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

And, despite the tiny size of the figure, it reminds immediately that sequence to whom is a fan of the movie, like me.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

By the way, I didn't know that the "stewardess" term is politically incorrect, is it? :freak:

My goodness the PC patrol is going too far.


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando Mureb said:


> By the way, I didn't know that the "stewardess" term is politically incorrect, is it? :freak:
> 
> My goodness the PC patrol is going too far.


I'd bet that's what the movie line would read. I can't remember if they spoke any lines with "stewardess" in it. But in those days, "flight attendant" was not heard of.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

In order to perfectly fit the cabin, I had to chip away the area enclosed in the circle and cut a little around the edges of the window (in the ellipse).





Due to the small space, the curvature of the fuselage and the lack of support for the piece, put the cab in place, perfectly aligned on the three dimensional axes, is not a very easy task and requires patience.





I scraped a bit the area in front of the control panel to provide a toehold for gluing the cabin on the fuselage. This caused, for less superglue that I have used, the area around present this frozen aspect. I'll try to paint it with a brush without covering the controls.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Almost finishing the photo-etch job.


----------



## Paulbo

Nice!

Funky that you had to do that tweaking - it never came up in my test build.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I don't know. Probably it was just me. I had difficult to maintain the cockpit in position relatively to the three dimentional axles, as I said, and at the same time, keeping the center line of the cockpit aligned with the edge of the hull.

I am not THAAAT talented, you know, and, specially when it comes to deal with little objects, invariably I go crazy. :freak:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I am trying to give a face to the figures. Following, I'll close and install the passengers cabin in the hull.

I guess I'll replace the red LED of my circuit (cockpit lighting)) by a SMD painted red (would it be possible?), because the former is a little big to fit in the gap between the cockpit's roof and the top of the fuselage.

As for the lighting of the cockpit walls, aiming to light the buttons and controls, I'm gonna use a LED strip with three LEDS (I know, this is an exaggeration, but 3 is the minimum strip).

And last but not least, I have to provide light to the main control panel in the cockpit.

Something tells me that I will have problems with light leakage.


----------



## SteveR

Regarding "stewardess" vs. "flight attendant" … for 3rd Rock fans:
(Dick and Mary on a plane.)
Dick: “Oh my god! Out there! There’s something on the wing!”
Mary: “It’s an engine!”
Dick: “This thing is a death trap! Sky waitress! Sky waitress!”

… but as for the kit, it looks great, Fernando. Looking forward to more!


----------



## robiwon

Looks great so far. I would mix up some JB Weld and slather that around the cockpit. It will help secure the cockpit and add light blockage.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks guys!

Yes I am considering secure the cockpit with epoxy because it will be easier than cutting several pieces of plastic and glue them around the cockpit. However, this won't help with light leakage, because the lighting of the cabin is made outside in.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

As the interior walls of the passengers cabin are white, I painted the internal hull with this color around the windows, before applying the clear part and glue the cabin.



I also took the opportunity to paint the outside of the hull around the windows, because that way, when I paint the kit at the end of the project, I'll just have to mask the entire frame, instead of each of the windows.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

The necessity of the use of superglue and the consequent frozen effect make the exterior of the photoetch seems ugly, but the interior is clean and the paint was not affected.



Now, I introduce the bearded woman and the three eyed man. LOL :lol:

I only realized the awful job when I took the picture. I will try to shave the poor flight attendant's face and operate the man's face through the cabin side opening.


----------



## Alien

Looking great Fernando.

Love the interior. Paul at Paragraphix does a great job with photo-etch. He is the Photo-etch Wizard.

It brings back memories of my Airfix clipper build more years ago than I care to remember. I scratch built the interior out of styrene sheet and used N scale model railway figures. Lots of work and you can't see that much through the windows. Photo-etch would have been much easier. Sigh!

Can't wait to see the finished clipper

Alien


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Alien.

I agree. Paragrafix photo etch is extremely well done. It's a shame that the little windows will hide most of the details.

Anyway, it worth the fun. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

"Burning" the lighting circuit for 24 hours, before finishing and installing it into the fuselage and closing its two halves.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Tonight I made ​​a test with my lighting circuit and I could observe que almost nothing can be viewed through the windows. Obviously, at 57, I would not have the pretension to undertake such a feat with naked eyes. So, a good magnifying glass is required, unless you are a 10 years old boy. 

However, I do not regret. It was good fun and, mutatis mutandis, this is a situation similar to the Seaview and I think It doesn't crosses anyone's mind not to build the control room of the most famous of all submarines. 

If some of you guys intend to build this kit, consider the idea of make one (or both) window frame removable to allow good visual access to the passengers cabin.

Well, now I am installing the wires and LEDs. Next, I will close the fuselage and glue it on the wings and then, paint the kit.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Another interesting thing to mention relates to the LED strip I used to lighting the passengers cabin. I used warm white LEDs, because my intention was to made a "scale lighting". 

However, this situation proved to be disadvantageous (oops!) to the vision of the interior, or to the general appearance of the model at night. You know, the windows just don't shine in the way one would like to see after a lot of work on a lighting circuit.

So, maybe worth try cool white double density LED strip, or three regular LED strips, being one for the ceiling and two for both sub-ceilings.


----------



## teslabe

Excellent work as always my friend, love watching the progress on your builds........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Teslabe!

Here you have a bunch of new images of the lighting done.


----------



## SteveR

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks SteveR!

I am making the last arrangements to close the kit and begin the paint job.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Almost nothing to be seen.





Before glue the window.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I cut a few pieces of photoetch fret to increase the detail of the external hull.


----------



## Trekkriffic

You know Fernando, you've inspired me to get this photo-etch set for my own build now. 

And when I go blind from making all the tiny seats I will come looking for you... 

but I won't be able to find you because... 

I AM BLIND!


----------



## SteveR

You have the hands of a surgeon! 

(… at least, that's what the girls say.)


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thank you guys, for the kind words.

This photo etch is a fun, indeed, but due the tiny windows not too much is left to be viewed through them.

If I'm not making a mistake, Steve123 changed the clear plastic windows issued by others he did with thinner plastic. Maybe this could be a way to improve the view.

As for the seats, I highly recomend the paint job before the removal from the fret. They will be scratched during the assembly for sure, but it will be far easier just retouch the paint.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Preparing to paint.*


----------



## robiwon

Ooooooo....here comes the paint!!!!!.........


----------



## John P

Incredible job!!


----------



## drewid142

Fernando... AWESOME Work and thanks for sharing!

LOU! How about some templates for this beast?!

Drew


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thank you folks!

The worst part of the paint job of this kit is related to get rid from the seam line along the top of the fuselage, due to the panel lines that cross the fuselage from side to side.

In the process they are filled on the top near the seam line and therefore must be re-carved. That should be an easy task. However the small and curved surface doesn't help much if you have to have something to use as a guide to the carving tool.

Even when you do the trick, the line appears a little different, with a "V" shape, instead of the original "U" shape with soft borders.

One could say that I am exaggerating due the scale of the kit, but the difference can be clearly seen, although I doubt that no-modelers friends would note it.


----------



## SteveR

Have you tried Dymo-label plastic tape as a guide? It's thick enough to guide the tool.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Steve!

I thought this stuff had been "extinct" decades ago!!! 

It's a good idea, indeed. I hope I can still find it out here, in Rio. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

I can't even find it here in the states. Anybody got a source?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

They do exist!!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/DYMO-Labeling-LetraTag-Labelers-Plastic/dp/B00002NDRQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1384290602&sr=8-6&keywords=label+maker+tape#productDetails


----------



## Paulbo

Nope - that's for one of their thermal printers. We're talking about the old school embossed label makers.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

What about that?


----------



## SteveR

Fernando Mureb said:


> What about that?


Yeah, that looks good. Staples should have them, too. http://www.staples.com/embosser+tape/directory_embosser+tape? Now, I go into the store to make sure I have the right stuff.

I used the tape to re-scribe the lines on my Smoothie. The tape is a bit stiff, but should work. If you want it to go around the hull, you may need a rubber band to hold it in place, as it prefers to stick to flat stuff. 

I can't say how it would affect paint or if it leaves a residue -- I just used it on plastic and expect to rub alcohol over the kit before painting anyway.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

SteveR said:


> I can't say how it would affect paint or if it leaves a residue


Better test it first on a painted piece of plastic.


----------



## robiwon

If you can't find it, I have about half a roll you can have. Should be enough.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks for your kindness, Robiwon! :thumbsup:

When did you buy it? 1975?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

After the first sequence of priming, puttying and sanding, I applied a bit of Mr Surfacer 500 to fill the seam's depressions. 









I already sanded those and have primed the kit again. Now, I'm waiting for the primer to dry.


----------



## robiwon

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks for your kindness, Robiwon! :thumbsup:
> 
> When did you buy it? 1975?


Probably, I am 47!:tongue:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Oh! You are just a boy! Psst... just between us, I am 57.

So, you didn't watch THE movie in its first run, eh, eh. :wave:


----------



## SteveR

Fernando Mureb said:


> Oh! You are just a boy! Psst... just between us, I am 57.
> 
> So, you didn't watch THE movie in its first run, eh, eh. :wave:


Robiwon is a good chap. Stand-up guy. :thumbsup:

(First run? Glendale Cinerama, 1968.  )


----------



## Fernando Mureb




----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi guys.

I'm sorry for not posting here for some while. That is because I am having difficulties to deal with the electronics in my other project (the 1:24 Robot B9 from Moebius).

The status of this Orion project is: kit painted and waiting for the decals placement.

Thanks for follow this thread.


----------



## robiwon

Fernando Mureb said:


> Oh! You are just a boy! Psst... just between us, I am 57.
> 
> So, you didn't watch THE movie in its first run, eh, eh. :wave:


Nope, but I did see Star Wars on its first run in the theater (before "ANH" was added!) and saw KISS the same year at the Silverdome at the ripe old age of 10!

Looking forward to your painted pics. How do you like the Mr. Surfacer? I've thought about picking some up for a while now.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I use Mr. Surfacer to fill very small recesses which are characteristics of porous surfaces. It's also great as a finishing layer when filling in seam lines. I have been using Mr. Surfacer 500.


----------



## Richard Baker

Fernando Mureb said:


> Oh! You are just a boy! Psst... just between us, I am 57.
> 
> So, you didn't watch THE movie in its first run, eh, eh. :wave:


I did- in Cinerama no less. One of the best things I have ever watched in my life.

This is a fantastic build- my only regret is the kit I have in the stash will not even approach what you did here...


----------



## Paulbo

My mom took me to the "big" cinema on Cape Cod when I was six. She twisted my brain for life :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Taking advantage to hijack my own thread, while the project is paused, I would like to ask the 2001 fans whether the blu-ray version worth to be purchased, compared to the DVD version.


----------



## Paulbo

Yes! MUCH better picture quality.


----------



## SteveR

Fernando Mureb said:


> ... I would like to ask the 2001 fans whether the blu-ray version worth to be purchased, compared to the DVD version.


Oh, yes. Yes, yes, yes. One reviewer wrote, "this is what Blu-Ray is for."

Or, on Blu-Ray.com: "This is a must own title on Blu-ray and is the very definition of reference grade." 

Another review:
http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/453/2001aspaceodyssey.html


----------



## Richard Baker

YES!
Fantastic image quality - 

Extra features include concept paintings of the alien landscapes the Space Pod would have visited during the final journey.

Also I find it on sale at Walmart * Coconuts for about $9


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Ok,I surrender! I am going to buy it. And also a blu-ray player.

Christmas!!!


----------



## mach7

2001 on Blu-ray is the next best thing to 70MM in the theater!

By all means get the blu-ray!


----------



## robn1

It's amazing to me that this film looks so much better than most made today. I can make some caps of the Clipper if you'd like.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

WOW!!! Fantastic image. I have read some reviews saying that the black colors on the blu-ray edition sometimes lack depth. Decidedly this is not the case of this image. 

And, YES, I would like some screen caps of the Orion, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR

To be sure, some of the dissolves during the Dawn of Man sequence show nasty banding, but we're talking about a highly-compressed format here. It may be 1920x1080, but it still needs a low-enough data rate to play back off a removable disc, so it's highly compressed. 
(Codec: VC-1 @13.39 Mbps)
(ProRes 422, a mastering codec is about 117 Mbps, playable from a hard drive)

It makes me long for film, and wonder what kind of compromises will need to be made to shoot on 5K+ digital in the future.

Definitely, 2001 on film needs to be preserved. Digital just can't capture all the subtleties of film when it comes to dark gradients, at least. Yet.

Fernando, let us know when you want to get back on-topic! 

(P.S. Am I the only one whose window is now stretched because of that big image? Horizontal scrolling? Yow!)


----------



## Fernando Mureb

SteveR said:


> To be sure, some of the dissolves during the Dawn of Man sequence show nasty banding, but we're talking about a highly-compressed format here. It may be 1920x1080, but it still needs a low-enough data rate to play back off a removable disc, so it's highly compressed.
> (Codec: VC-1 @13.39 Mbps)
> (ProRes 422, a mastering codec is about 117 Mbps, playable from a hard drive)
> 
> It makes me long for film, and wonder what kind of compromises will need to be made to shoot on 5K+ digital in the future.
> 
> Definitely, 2001 on film needs to be preserved. Digital just can't capture all the subtleties of film when it comes to dark gradients, at least. Yet.


Thanks for the info Steve. I already had the DVD and just bought the blu-ray. I foresee that not so long from now I will have to buy a... say... super blu-ray?



SteveR said:


> Fernando, let us know when you want to get back on-topic!


 Oh, no problem! Keep talking gentlemen. When I have new pictures on my project I will simply post them and we could continue from then.



SteveR said:


> (P.S. Am I the only one whose window is now stretched because of that big image? Horizontal scrolling? Yow!)


Yes, horizontal scrolling for everyone on page 10, but it was for a good cause.:wave:


----------



## robn1

Sorry for the scrolling! I'll post the Orion pics as thumbnails. And to stay on topic, great job on this :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Never mind about scrolling robn1! Your screen cap is astonishing. Keep posting, please.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Almost there!*

After a little while, I decided to add a small detail to my clipper, before applying the decals.









I used superglue to close the gaps, but could be putty.



I use Mr Surfacer 500 to shape the cavity internally with a curve, convex and smooth surface.



After sand it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

After paint it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Decals applied as well as some weathering.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I have to remove the clear plastic from the pilots' cockpit window, because it reduces a view already much prejudiced by the small aperture. Instead, I will try a piece of thin, flexible and translucent plastic. We'll see.

The base is already done. So, basically, except for this little issue above, I just have to apply a coat of clear lacquer to seal the decals and take the final pictures.


----------



## mach7

Nicely done, very nicely done indeed.

Thanks for sharing the build. I'm going to steal some ideas for my build.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Mach7.
I feel happy for being helpful.
And make yourself at home, please. I always steal ideas every time I come across a good one.


----------



## kdaracal

So glad I tuned back in. Very nicely done. Just the right amount of extras. More pics to come, I hope. 

I'm inspired.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Can't wait to see the final pics. All the little adds and mods you've made to make the kit more accurate to, dare I say better than, the filming model have really paid off. 
You've inspired me to get started on my own Orion once I finish my current build.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thank you, guys.

As you may have noticed, the model doesn't have the Pan Am decal. I bought it, but it is with a friend of mine in Texas, waiting to be posted to me.

I have already done the cockipit window, but I am going to improve the thrusters weathering a little bit, before applying the lacquer. I have to buy the appropriated chalks to do that.

Thank you all for being patients and follow this thread. :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thank you all for being *patients* and follow this thread. :wave:


You're most welcome Doctor Mureb!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

LOL. Sorry dude. Every so often I forget that adjectives have no plural in English.


----------



## starmanmm

:freak: Ok, sorry to be a bit dim... I am not sure why what you did at #152  Is this something that is present on the movie model?


----------



## SteveR

Very nice! The decals really finish it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks SteveR! Yeah, I agree 100%.:thumbsup:

Hi Starmanmm! I wanted to give to the kit the appearance of the studio model, but as it was a late idea, I couldn't put lights, as it seems that was installed in the studio miniature (see pictures on the next post).


----------



## Fernando Mureb




----------



## Fernando Mureb

I plan to install nav lights (with FO) and head lights on my next Orion.


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is a wonderful build! So good I may not post pictures of mine when it's done!  Of course, now that I think about it, I'd never post any pictures of my builds, because there is always something better!


----------



## starmanmm

Ok... never noticed them.


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thank you, guys.
> 
> As you may have noticed, the model doesn't have the Pan Am decal. I bought it, but it is with a friend of mine in Texas, waiting to be posted to me.
> 
> I have already done the cockipit window, but I am going to improve the thrusters weathering a little bit, before applying the lacquer. I have to buy the appropriated chalks to do that.
> 
> Thank you all for being patients and follow this thread. :wave:


I bought the TSDS decal sheet, thinking I wanted more options. But was surprised to see NO marking as all. Good call on my part.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Dr. Brad said:


> This is a wonderful build! So good I may not post pictures of mine when it's done!  Of course, now that I think about it, I'd never post any pictures of my builds, because there is always something better!


Hey, don't do that! I mean... do that...I mean, post pictures. If I behaved like you, I also would never have posted my projects, because of a bunch of masters here, whose names I decline to say, by afraid of committing some injustice by forgetting some of them. :wave::wave::wave:



kdaracal said:


> I bought the TSDS decal sheet, thinking I wanted more options. But was surprised to see NO marking as all. Good call on my part.


Considerando o ângulo estreito de visão para o interior do kit, me atrevo a dizer que os decalques TSDS são uma boa pedida, sem dúvida.


----------



## kdaracal

> _Considerando o ângulo estreito de visão para o interior do kit, me atrevo a dizer que os decalques TSDS são uma boa pedida, sem dúvida._


Used Google translate.....


----------



## kdaracal

I'll try to fix the wing "intake' details like you did, and I will have to replace the two antennae. Even though they were wrapped up tight in their own sponge wrap, they were bent at 90* angles.

A fellow modeler said to "blunt" some sewing needles and replace with that. Thanks for the detailed mods.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kdaracal said:


> Used Google translate.....


Oops! Thanks Kdaracal.

Sorry, eh,eh... Here the text in english:

Considering the narrow viewing angle into the kit, I dare say the TSDS decals are a good thing, no doubt.​
I always write in english here as a opportunity to improve it, but I almost always check out the spelling on google translate, to be sure about the correctness of the text.

This was not the first time that I transfer the translation in portuguese instead of my text in english, when I find mistakes in the original text. The difference is that the other times I realized the error in time to change texts.:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kdaracal said:


> I'll try to fix the wing "intake' details like you did, and I will have to replace the two antennae. Even though they were wrapped up tight in their own sponge wrap, they were bent at 90* angles.
> 
> A fellow modeler said to "blunt" some sewing needles and replace with that. Thanks for the detailed mods.


Before cut them off you might want trying hot water to unbend the antennas. I used this method to bend styrene rods to make the bars of the railing on my other build (the robot b9 diorama). :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Ok. I improved the weathering, perhaps a little too far. This is my second time doing this, so... I already have a long way to go.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Those are the last images of this finished project.


----------



## Fernando Mureb




----------



## Fernando Mureb

I am very sorry for the poor quality of the next images. I will borrow a better camera and try to get new images of the lighted kit.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Last comments*

You may be noticed the absence of a picture from the thrusters. That is because the LEDs didn't work after the model finished. This must be a curse on me, for this always happens.

The problem could be either one of the LEDs burned (the two are in series) or a wire that lost contact. Of course, I could deal with this situation, but that would imply to completely dismantle the aft portion of the kit (where the battery fits). But, you know what? I'm tired of this. Perhaps in the future, as I am doing with my 1:24 Robot B9 (my last fail in attempting lighting a kit). 

For those whom want to build the Orion I would say:

It worth buying the Paragrafix photo etch set, at least to assemble the pilots cockpit.

As for the passengers cabin, it could be either the photo etch or the TSDS mini diorama. I would encourage the replacement of the clear windows issued with the kit, by pieces of thin clear plastic, in order to allow a better visibility to the interior.

I also sugest to keep the battery outside of the model and the use of a female plug to power the circuit. This would eliminate the necessity of the push button or a switch, plus the use of magnets to keep the two parts of the kit together (if building it in two parts is a necessity at all). :wave:


----------



## teslabe

You did a fantasic job, but then I knew you would Fernando....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thank you buddy. On my last four lighting attempts I had problems like this in three. I really need to find an exorcist. Or make better solderings. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

This is what I will use to power my models for now on, even the smallest, always it allows room for that. The end of the necessity of opening the model to replace the battery.


----------



## starseeker

Hi, Fernando! That's a beautiful build! The interior, the lighted control panel, the paint job are all knock out. I wouldn't worry about the engine lights too much because we never did see them light in the film. The Clipper just coasted into the space station.
I've been looking back at the thread trying to figure out what could have happened, tho. In post #20, you have a shot of the leds with bare wires bent into a couple of right angles and then heading into what looks like heat shrink tubing. In post 23, you have the leds wrapped in something silver. My first two questions are 1) whatever that silver wrap is - could it be anything conductive? If it's touching one of those bare wires, it might be causing a short. And 2) those bare led leads. If one of them has bent a little, could it be touching another lead? 
I've had many a model short out during assembly, which is why I try to run the shrink wrap right up to the base of the led and not let Any metal show (tho' it does make it harder to bend the leads) anywhere inside a build, and while I see so many people doing it, I never use foil as a light block inside a model. I'm also wondering about those nifty little connectors. If a wire has worked loose inside the connector, or if one of the connectors isn't making contact? There is a lot going on in there, with the battery pack having to fit.
Anyway, it doesn't matter on this build, aside from the obvious frustration, as it's a beautiful model and is a perfect or better match to what we saw on-screen. Great job. You make me want to build a Clipper.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi Starseeker!

First of all, thank you so much for your concerns and for have taken your time to make a research throughout my thread trying to help me. It was very kind of you and I really appreciated that. I have regarded you as one of the true gentlemen here at HT and this kind of attitude only confirms my respect for you.

That said, I would like to say that your words of encouragement, probably have helped save this project. It wasn't a short circuit at the leads of the two LEDs, because I had encapsulated them in hot glue before have wrapped them out with aluminum tape.

However, I didn't remember that and so I went to check this out, partially removing the tape with tweezers. In the process, at the same time that I realized that I had encapsulated the leads, I figured out that the red wire was bending very easily close to the female connector. When I removed the shrinking tube I discover that the solder had broken. As we are used to say in Brazil, you have killed the riddle. 

Having made a test, the LEDs lit up. Yet, the lenght of the red wire is too short to allow enough room for a new soldering of the conector. I will try to extend its length, welding to it another piece of wire, because this operation is easier.

I also noticed that the red wire linked to the push button broke when I was doing this research. That's why I said that the battery shouldn't be placed inside the model. The space there is too small and everything turns out being more complicated to do.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

During this project I always used an Eveready battery to do the several lighting tests and also the test-fit of the battery into the aft compartiment. When I made the final assembly, I picked up a Duracell battery and then I saw that something was wrong, because I had great difficulty to introduce it in the aft compartment. 

That certainly was the cause of the broken solderings (What an idiot!).

Right now I put the batteries side by side and guess what? Yes, they have different measures (!!) in width and thickness (less than 1mm). That is what I call a bad luck.

Well, "meno male" that the model can yet be saved. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Ok, this thread ain't gonna be finished after all. Pictures of the repair soon.


----------



## starmanmm

Congrads on your work!

I am not sure what it is you are showing me on #183. Do you have a link?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

It is just a pair of plugs. You can find them on eBay and on the major web stores specialized in electronics.


----------



## Chrisisall

Fantastic job, Fernando!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Chris! :thumbsup:

After to:

sweat enough to flood the neighborhood; :freak:
call out loud all swear words that I know; and, 
burn the tips of all my fingers ... 

... I finally made the repairs. I have just take the pictures below.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Well, now I can consider this thread finished. Whew!

Thank you all for being patient. A special thank to Starseeker for have saved my project from being a partial failure. :thumbsup:

I also would like to thank my parents, my producers aaaand... ops!... sorry... wrong place, eh, eh!


----------



## Chrisisall

WOW! Even BETTER!!! The paint job, weathering & lighting are all superb. I love this ship, and you nailed it, my friend.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks buddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

What's next? The Ferris Wheel space station?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Nope! The Chariot.


----------



## fluke

*DUDE! É magnífico! Bravo! Incrível! WOW!!* :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Eh, eh, obrigado amigo! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke

*You welcome! *

How is your eye sight now?? 

After 2.5 years I am finally ( almost done ) with my custom / bashed / redone/ aftermarket city / RC 1/16th Tiger Tank
.....LOL.....its not Sci-Fi or Fantasy model related ..BUT!...all the lighting and wire technique I have been using since 
the 3rd grade has been very useful.

This was about 4 mos ago....by Sunday it should be ready to take on the neighborhood Cats! LOL
The Mini gun is 100% servo ( at will ) controlled by the same stick that controls the steering. 






Plus I'm pretty sure that 75% of all of us here started out with Navy attack planes, Tanks or Model Cars 

Two years??......well....moving twice...2 Lady friends ( don't ask ) ....etc etc has not helped .....any who.....I am SOOOO ready to finish that Mike *Salzo 1/24 BAG Raptor* and my custom *1/500 scale Space Battleship Yamato* !! :hat:

*Your work on the Clipper is inspiring! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

WOW! It's just so cool, buddy. :thumbsup: What soundboard did you use to synchronize light and sound in the machine gun?


----------



## kdaracal

Nice to see you not give up! I am truly inspired. Just think, if the ISS mission specialists give up, they'll have to leave the space station!! Did you catch any of that space walk this morning? Holy smokes. Now that is inspiring!!

So now we get to see your interpretation of the engines that never were. Excellent!


----------



## Chrisisall

*Prodigiosus !
*


----------



## fluke

Amigo! The sounds are taken from one of the only two operating Tiger 1 tanks in the world....The Bovington Tiger in England and its the same sounds used in the Tamiya and two other RC Tank control units available in the market today.

Mine is the CLARK MODEL TK22 T-1 and at roughly 90.00 USD its awesome! it has all the groovy sounds and actions one needs. 

I'm hoping to have a high res video soon.

*Merry Christmas ALL!!! * :wave: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thank you folks, for the kind words.

Congrats Fluke. Light and sound are two motives among others that explain my preference for Sci Fi kits.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Lovely work, Fernando. Thanks for sharing all the pics and tips!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Doc. :thumbsup:

If this thread is even of a small help to someone, it will have already been worthwhile.


----------



## Sparkylong

Newbie, here.

Who is the genius who crafted this Orion model?

This is gorgeous. I've dreamed of owning this model (at this level of excellence) since I saw Kubrick's movie at age 11 in 1969.

'Cheers.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hello Sparkylong, welcome to HT! I feel very flattered by the praise, but as you are going to know the works of other friends here, you'll see that I'm just a persistent and patient dude, with some good ideas in mind. :wave:


----------



## kdaracal

Will you be using any aftermarket markings? (Beautiful work, BTW)


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks! In fact, I already have bought the Pan Am decals at CultTVMan but, since Steve doesn't ship goods to Brazil, I had to send them to a friend in Texas and wait for him to dispatch the thing to me.


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks! In fact, I already have bought the Pan Am decals at CultTVMan but, since Steve doesn't ship goods to Brazil, I had to send them to a friend in Texas and wait for him to dispatch the thing to me.


The TSDS sheets come with 2 full sets, Pan Am, TWA, Air Force One, and current NASA logos all with extras and 2 lightable interior cabin and cockpit inserts.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Yes, Henry did a great job on those.


----------

